# Kommunikationstreiber nicht verfügbar nach eCockpit Update



## jboeck (22 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich nach dem Update auf eCockpit 1.10 keine Verbindung mehr über Ethernet zu einem PFC100 aufbauen kann.
Bei PC-Schnittstelle / Ethernet wird die Meldung eingeblendet 'Der selektierte Kommunikationstreiber ist nicht verfügbar'.
Mir ist nun leider nicht klar, wie ich den Treiber wieder aktivieren kann. 

Danke für die Hilfe, Jan


----------



## Andre1977 (22 Dezember 2021)

Ich würde nachsehen was:
1. Windows Geräte Manager mir Zeigt.
2. Windows Netzwerk Adapteroption ändern, das Netzwerk auswählen rechte Maustaste
    Da kann man das Netzwerk deaktivieren und Aktivieren.

Bin halt unsicher was du mit eCockpit meinst.
Ich hatte zuhause DLAN und da gab es auch eine Software eCockpit, um das DLAN zu verwalten.


----------



## jboeck (22 Dezember 2021)

Hi Andre,
mit dem Netzwerk ist alles ok. Mit anderen Wago Tools komme ich auf den Controller.
Mit eCockpit meine ich natürlich Programmierumgebung von Wago


----------



## Andre1977 (22 Dezember 2021)

Hm... über ein ping hast du es bestimmt auch schon versucht.
Die Wago Steuerung und Software kenne ich nicht,

Wie sieht es aus mit zurück auf anfang (Werkseinstellung)


----------



## KLM (22 Dezember 2021)

Wenn Du im Menü unter Gerät die Schnittstelle "Ethernet" nicht wählen kannst, wäre die Frage was für einen Ethernet-Adapter Du in den Netzwerkeinstellungen von Windows hast. PC-interne Modems, die via COM-Schnittstelle angebunden sind, erkennt e!C als solche und meckert, dass es via COM die Runtime nicht erreichen kann. Wenn Du nur die hast und kein WLAN oder LAN, dann steck einfach ein LAN Kabel und verbinde es mit einem Hub/Switch, das reicht schon, dass die LAN Schnittstelle als aktive erkannt wird.


----------



## jboeck (23 Dezember 2021)

Ich denke mal nicht, dass es ein Problem mit den Windows Netzwerk ist. Ich kann den PFC anpingen und erreiche ihm auch mit dem WagoEthernet Settings. Vor dem Update hat ja auch noch alles funktioniert.


----------



## Andre1977 (23 Dezember 2021)

Ich hatte was ähnliches mit WinCC Runtime.
Die WinCC Runtime lief auf einem PC und die WinCC Runtime hatte keine Verbindung zur Step7 Steuerung.
Da ich Strep7 ja nur noch seltens zum einsatz kommt, wergisst man auch ein paar ding.
Ich habe mir ein Wolf gesucht. Die Netzwerk Einstellungen stimmeten auch so weit.
Den PC und die Step7 Steuerung konnte ich auch über ping erreichen.
Nur eine Einstelung hatte ich nicht mehr gedacht.

Unter Netzwerk Einstelung war der Netzwerktreiber von der WinCC Runtime noch nicht auf das Netzwerk eingestellt.

Nun kenne ich die Wago Stuerung nicht.
Aber vieleicht hilft es ja weiter.


----------



## KLM (23 Dezember 2021)

Den Button "Aktualisieren" darunter und einen e!C oder PC Neustart hast Du sicherlich schon probiert. 
Zeig doch mal einen Screenshot von Deinen Netzwerkadaptern.
An den Netzwerkadaptern in Windows muss für e!C nichts konfiguriert werden, aber es muss mindestens ein aktiver Adapter verfügbar sein.


----------



## jboeck (27 Dezember 2021)

Um das Ganze abzuschließen, ich hab jetzt eCockpit neu installiert und alle Schnittstellen stehen jetzt wieder zur Verfügung.
Danke Euch...


----------

